# More suck,less dust



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

On my lists of to-dos.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

I was wondering how the new model works. I have the metal SDD on a Delta 50-760 and have similar results.

Would love to see a side by side comparison one day. Looks like they incorporated some of the Pentz design features with the square intake.

The cost of one of these is low enough for any woodworker. They are not as "effective" as the big Clear Vue 5 hp ones…BUT… a good cyclone hooked up to a decent 1.5 - 2 hp DC and a 1 micron cartage filter sure beats anything else out there for around $750.

I have been using mine close to one year now, have run hundreds of BF through the saws, drum sander, jointer and other tools, dumped the 30 gal can many times and have never changed the clear bag. There is only a small handful of fine dust at the bottom.

One of the best investments I have made for the shop, the house the and most of all my lungs.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh.. you may want to use some metal duct tape on those joints once you have them where you want them. The standard grey duct tape will begin to come off. I used the metal tape on my 4" PVC joints and it hasn't budged or leaked in 4 years.


----------

